# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته گیاه پزشکی

## Parniya

مقدمه 


رشته گیاه پزشکی از آن رشته های نوپا ، کاربردی جذاب است که علاقمندان خود را جذب کرده است . عنوان گیاه پزشکی در علوم کشاورزیایران از سال 1342 به جای «دفع آفات و حفاظت گیاهان» مطرح شده است. به طور کلی، در این رشته تشخیص و شناسایی آفات و عوامل بیماری گیاهان زراعی ، باغی، زینتی، جنگلی، مرتعی و فرآورده های گیاهی و همچنین شناخت علایم و چگونگی اثر آفات و عوامل بیماریهای انگلی و غیرانگلی بر گیاهانو آشنایی کامل با اصول و روشهای مبارزه، مورد بحث قرار می گیرد.



تعریف و هدف 

در دوره کارشناسی مهندسی کشاورزی، عنوان گیاه پزشکی به  رشته ای اطلاق می شود که در آن علوم و فن آوری در زمینه های شناخت آفات و  عوامل بیماری زای گیاهی و اصول و روشهای مبارزه با این عوامل مورد بررسی  قرار می گیرد. 
هدف از ایجاد این رشته، تربیت کارشناسانی است که علاوه بر داشتن معلومات علمی و فنی کشاورزی عمومی، در زمینه گیاه پزشکی، علوم مربوط به شناخت آفات و عوامل بیماری زای گیاهی را در حد کارشناسی  به صورت نظری و عملی بیاموزند و با فنون و روشهای مختلف حفظ محصولات  کشاورزی، همچنین مبارزه با آفات و بیماریهای گیاهی نیز به صورت علمی و  کاربردی آشنایی کافی پیدا کنند تا بتوانند به عنوان مدرس در هنرستانهای  کشاورزی، کارشناس اجرایی تحقیقات در مراکز پژوهشی کشاورزی و مدیر و مجری  امور حفاظت گیاهان در موسسه های دولتی و خصوصی بخش کشاورزی خدمات شایسته ای  را ارائه دهند. بر اساس آیین نامه آموزشی دوره کارشناسی، طول دوره  کارشناسی گیاه پزشکی چهار سال است و دانشجویان به طور متوسط این دوره را در  همین مدت طی می کنند. حداکثر طول زمان تحصیل مجاز در این دوره 6 سال و هر  سال تحصیلی شامل دو نیم سال است. هر نیم سال تحصیلی شامل 17 هفته کامل  آموزشی است. نظام آموزشی این دوره به صورت واحدی است و برای هر واحد درس  نظری در هر نیمسال 17 ساعت آموزش کلاسی منظور می شود. 

اهمیت و جایگاه در جامعه
 
با  توجه به اهمیت محوری بخش کشاورزی در امر تغذیه و اقتصاد کشور و از آن جا  که رسیدن به خودکفایی و استقلال اقتصادی در این عرصه، تضمین کننده استقلال  سیاسی ما نیز خواهد بود. هر گونه تلاش برای افزایش تولیدات کشاورزی، بسیار  ارزشمند و حیاتی است. یکی از راههای افزایش محصول، جلوگیری از زیانهای آفات  و بیماریهای مختلف گیاهان و فرآورده های گیاهی است که هر سال، ضرر و زیان  قابل توجهی را بر کشور تحمیل می کند. با توجه به دانش و فن آوری روز، لازم  است روشهای علمی جدید، جایگزین شیوه های سنتی مبارزه با آفات و بیماریهای  گیاهی شود، تا با افزایش سطح تولیدات از ورود محصولات کشاورزی خارجی بی  نیاز شویم.

صنعت و بازارکار
 

تواناییهای  لازم برای داوطلبان این رشته و ادامه تحصیل در آن برای ادامه تحصیل در  رشته گیاه پزشکی- با توجه به ماهیت درسهایی که در این دوره تدریس می گردد-  داوطلب باید علاقه مند به علوم زیست شناسی بویژه علوم مربوط به گیاه شناسی و  کشاورزی باشد و با توجه به این که اغلب درسها دارای کار عملی در آزمایشگاه  و یا در مزرعه است بنابراین داوطلب باید به کار در آزمایشگاه و مزرعه  علاقه داشته باشد، همچنین در زمینه درسهایی مثل زیست شناسی و شیمی از دانش و  اطلاعات لازم برخوردار باشد؛ بعلاوه توان جسمی برای کار در مزرعه و  آزمایشگاه را داشته باشد. 

تواناییهای فارغ التحصیلان 

فارغ  التحصیلان این دوره می توانند به عنوان کارشناس اجرایی یا تحقیقاتی در  موسسه های مختلف دولتی و خصوصی بخش کشاورزی ایفای وظیفه کنند، همچنین با  توجه به دوره های کارشناسی ارشد حشره شناسی و بیماریهای گیاهی و  همچنین دوره دکترای گیاه پزشکی، می توانند در صورت داشتن شرایط لازم تا کسب  آخرین مدارج تحصیلی در داخل کشور ادامه تحصیل دهند تا بتوانند مسوولیتهای  بالاتر و مهمتر علمی، پژوهشی و اجرایی را بر عهده گیرند؛ همچنین پس از  اتمام دوره دکترای تخصصی امکان همکاری در دانشگاهها و سایر مراکز علمی و  پژوهشی به عنوان عضو هیأت علمی برایشان فراهم می گردد. 


__________________________________________________  _
منبع: AGRIUT.tk

----------

